# Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir bzw. unser kleiner Verein mit einem 1Ha Weiher hat ein Problem. Genauer ein Problem das zwischen 120-160cm groß ist....(ggf auch größer).

Seit Jahren wurde immer wieder mal gemunkelt wir hätten einen Wels im Weiher, der sich gerne mal von Satzfisch ernährt. Vor rund 10 Jahren wurde der Weiher mal angelassen, da am Einlauf was gemacht werden musste. Gewässer wurde fast komplett leer gepumpt (THW) und ein Fischer ist mit seiner Mannschaft mit mehreren Netzen mehrmals durch den Lehmigen Boden gelatscht. Im Grunde war dann auch so gut wie alles aus dem Wasser draußen. Ein Wels war nat. nicht dabei. Natürlich ist jetzt die Vermutung, dass es ggf doch 1-2 mehr sind... Ist vlt. Einbildung, aber gerade im Bereich der Weißfische ab Handgröße, Schleien, Karauschen, kleine Karpfen usw. haben wir fast nichts mehr im Weiher. Und sowas entnimmt bei uns eig keiner....

Im Sommer 2017 entdecken wir vor unserem Arbeitseinsatz, dass ein dunkler Schatten sich in einem Krautfeld befand. Bei näherem Hinsehen wurde aber klar, es ist kein Karpfen. Anbei mal ein Bilder, ggf können ein paar Spezis was zur ungefähren Größe des Fisches sagen:


Nun ist eig die Frage - mit welcher Taktik (Netz) bekommen wir den Kollegen da raus. Der Fischer der uns vor 10 Jahren beim Abfischen unterstützt hatte meinte sofort, Weiher wieder fast auf 0 Ablassen und dann mit dem Netz durch. Aber wir können nicht schon wieder den Weiher ablassen. Von solchen Undingern wie Langleine bzw. Schluckfallen nehmen wir Abstand. Sollte also idealerweise was mit Netzen, Reusen usw, sein.

Bei vollem Wasserstand mit einem Zugnetz wird wohl nix bringen. Wie schaut es mit einem Stellnetz aus? 

Bin Angler, kein Fischer ... daher die Frage 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Lebender Köfi wird dennoch das beste sein. 

Es werden auch immer wieder Waller in Reusen gefangen von Berufsfischern (gelesen, Bilder gesehen), weiss aber weder Typ der Reuse, noch ob und wie beködert oder ausgelegt..


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

würde auch zu angeln mit köderfisch raten.
damit haben wir einst auch recht fix nen meterzwanzig hecht aus einem forellenteich gleicher größe geholt.


----------



## vergeben (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Jäger mit guter Zieloptik. ;-)

*duck*


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Sieht mir nicht unbedingt wie ein Wels aus der Schatten da im Wasser....


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Was soll das sonst sein? Im Sommer würde ich dem einfach den Köder vor die Nase halten ob köfi oder kunstköder ist glaube ich sekundär der Biss erfolgt aus Reflex...im Moment falsche Zeit darüber nachzudenken [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



phirania schrieb:


> Sieht mir nicht unbedingt wie ein Wels aus der Schatten da im Wasser....



hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht - Schwanzflosse könnte sein..

Sicher sagen kann ich das an Hand des Fotos aber nicht.

Davon ab:
Wenn ihr den öfter an der Oberfläche sehen würdet,. amerikanische Methoden wie Harpune oder Bogen überlegen (wenn der See nicht gerade"öffentlich" ist..)..


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn ich jetzt Franzose wäre, würde ich raten Aal lebend am Rücken gehakt... aber ich bitte ja keiner 

Man sagt ist „todsicher“

Aber geht natürlich nicht da der See ja sicherlich in D ist

...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

hatte ich vor vor über 30 Jahren durch, als das bei uns noch erlaubt war.

Auch nicht besser als andere lebende Fische, und am besten eh nur an Pose anzubieten (Verwicklungen). 

Angel willer ja nicht so ran bis jetzt, so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Obwohl 20 Angler um den Teich mit Wackelposen sicher Erfolg bringen würden, wenn da ein Waller rumschwimmt..


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Also der Schatten ist eindeutig ein Waller. Da gibts keine Zwifel. 

Am Besten ihr fischt den Fisch gezielt an. Gezielt heißt aber nicht, dass man 20 Ruten an einem Tag ausbringen muss, so dass er im Zick Zack schwimmen muss, sondern sauber 2 bis 3 Ruten jedes Mal und dann klappt das schon. Kostet natürlich Zeit aber macht immerhin Spaß und ist sogar im Sinne des Erfinders vom Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Seele schrieb:


> Also der Schatten ist eindeutig ein Waller. Da gibts keine Zwifel.
> 
> Am Besten ihr fischt den Fisch gezielt an. Gezielt heißt aber nicht, dass man 20 Ruten an einem Tag ausbringen muss, so dass er im Zick Zack schwimmen muss, sondern sauber 2 bis 3 Ruten jedes Mal und dann klappt das schon. Kostet natürlich Zeit aber macht immerhin Spaß und ist sogar im Sinne des Erfinders vom Angeln.




naja, hier gehts wohl zuerst mal um Bewirtschaftung und weniger ums Angeln.

Du meinst, macht mehr Sinn mit weniger Ködern das zu probieren?7


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Vorweg: ich und Wels = null Ahnung!
Daher meine blöde Frage/Idee: lässt der sich mit Fisch (Boilies, tote Köfis whatever) anfüttern und an einen Platz gewöhnen, wo man ggf. eine große stabile (!!!!) "Falle" plaziert (oder halt nen Köfi)?


----------



## wusel345 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ob das wirklich ein Waller ist? Das Boot so dicht dran? Ruder im Wasser? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Franky schrieb:


> Vorweg: ich und Wels = null Ahnung!
> Daher meine blöde Frage/Idee: lässt der sich mit Fisch (Boilies, tote Köfis whatever) anfüttern und an einen Platz gewöhnen, wo man ggf. eine große stabile (!!!!) "Falle" plaziert (oder halt nen Köfi)?


Siehe am Anfang, Waller werden immer wieder mal in Reusen gefangen, ob das gezielt geht, weiss ich aber nicht..


----------



## oberfranke (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hmmh, d ist wieder das Gerücht vom Bösen alles leerfressenden Waller. 

 Wenn es nur ein einziger Waller ist, räumt der keinen ganzen Weiher leer. 
 Auch wenn er nur 1 Ha Groß ist. 
 Sind es mehrere müssten da auch Jungfische drin sein. Da ich rein vom optischen  davon ausgehe, dass der Weiher im Sommer warm genug wird damit die Waller ablaichen. somit müsstet ihr wohl mal nen Jungwaller beim Wurmangeln als Beifang haben. 
 Ich glaube das ihr ein anderes "Problem" habt. Wasserqualität, anderen Räuber usw. 
 Dieser eine Waller ist meines Erachtens nicht dran schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ist ja wurscht, ob der "schuld" an irgendwas ist (in dem Fall)..

Sie wollen ihn halt raushaben..

Wenn Mitglieder meckern wegen weniger fangen, ist so ein Waller doch ein "Geschenk", wenn der Vorstand dann zeigen wie er reagiert und alles versucht..

"Vereinshygiene":..
;-)))

Dazu sollte man dann auch nen Waller vorzeigen können, den man gefangen hat..

Und dazu sind halt Tipps gesucht, wie man den am besten raus bekommt.

Köfi, Reuse, Harpune, Bogen etc. hatten wir ja schon - immer mehr mit weiteren...


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Das Problem wird nur sein, dass sich die Zustände nicht bessern werden weil *ein* Waller raus ist :m
Dann kommt das Gerücht vom zweiten Waller oder vom bösen Schwarzangler oder aber vom geizigen Vorstand ... Man kann versuchen solche Gerüchten mit Aktionismus zu bekämpfen oder eben mit Argumenten.


----------



## hecht99 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ähnliches Problem haben wir in einer 3ha Kiesgrube. Da haben wir aber schon kleine gefangen aber an die Großen kommen wir nicht. Vor ein paar Wochen hat ein Kollege einen 1,80er kurz vor der Landung verloren. Netz, Elektro etc. halte ich nicht für zielführend. Da hilft nur angeln, angeln und noch mal angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Gehts ja net nur drum, ob das real was bringt - wenn erstmal was getan wird, das evtl, noch dauert, ,an dann warten muss, ob sich der Zustand bessert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Vereinshygiene":..*
> ;-)))
> 
> Dazu sollte man dann auch nen Waller vorzeigen können, den man gefangen hat..
> ...


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn Reusen dann welche mit große Kehlen (Hechtreusen) und dann ungefähr so aufgestellt.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=259863&d=1504350261


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn Reusen dann welche mit große Kehlen (Hechtreusen) und dann ungefähr so aufgestellt.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=259863&d=1504350261


Versteh ich so jetzt nicht - das rote alles Reusen, oder wie??


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Das ist ein Waller, ich bin selbst manchen schon fast auf den Kopf gefahren. Wenn die sich sonnen, dann haben die keine besonders große Scheu. Vor wem auch, das Boot wird ihn nicht fressen. 

Wenn du da 15 Schnüre im Wasser hast, merkt er, dass was faul ist. Die Viecher sind nicht dumm, deswegen werden Kapitale nicht am laufenden Band gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

dann doch mit Boot anpirschen und Harpune oder Bogen ...
:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## hecht99 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn man den beim Sonnen sieht hat ich bis jetzt selten Probleme den zu fangen. Großer Blinker vor den Kopf geworfen und los geht der Tanz 

 Aber wie oft sieht man den schon in dem Vereinsgewässer stehen...


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Versteh ich so jetzt nicht - das rote alles Reusen, oder wie??



Jap,man muss sie in eine Art Irrgarten locken.Eine einzelne Reuse fängt kaum Waller,kommt er mit seinen Bartfäden gegen die Leitnetze oder Körbe schwimmt er Rückwärts.


Kleine Dumme Waller schwimmen auch in Reusen mit nur einem Leitnetz.

Ab einer gewissen größe,machen sie das kaum und scannen mit ihren Barteln ab.

Erst in einem Reusengarten,kriegt er Panik und schwimmt dann in eine der vielen Reusen rein.


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn er so dran steht, wird ne Bleispritze das Einfachste sein.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird nur sein, dass sich die Zustände nicht bessern werden weil *ein* Waller raus ist :m
> Dann kommt das Gerücht vom zweiten Waller oder vom bösen Schwarzangler oder aber vom geizigen Vorstand ... Man kann versuchen solche Gerüchten mit Aktionismus zu bekämpfen oder eben mit Argumenten.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. 
 Die alleinige Schuld auf diesen einen Waller zu projektzieren ist reiner und blinder Aktionismus.
 Ich würde mal ne Wasser - und eine Bodenprobe nehmen. 
 A: Wasserqualität
 B: Kleintiere natürliche Nahrung für Fische usw. 
 C: Grundeln, Krebse, sonstiger Raubfischbestand usw.


----------



## hecht99 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Waffenrechtlich sowie Jagdrechtlich bekommst da aber große Probleme. 

 Jagtrechtlich mit Schießen in einem fremden Revier


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn man ihn mit der Angel fangen will muss man es so machen wie Seele sagt. 3-4 gut gesetzte Ruten und etwas Ausdauer. Dann fängt man den schon.

Was eher NICHT funktioniert ist ein Hegefischen bei dem 40 um den Teich hüpfen und im Minutentakt unfängige Montagen ins Wasser platschen lassen. 

Die meisten Hegefischen auf Welse an denen ich teilgenommen habe, liefen im Prinzip genau so ab. Das Ergebnis war immer ein Reinfall. 

Abgesehen davon, ich würde den Waller drin lassen. Jedes Gewässer braucht doch einen Mythos!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Moin Zusammen,

 also es ist def. ein Waller. Der Kollege im Boot hat sich da langsam hin treiben lassen bzw. ist ganz vorsichtig hin gerudert. Der Fisch hatte mit dem Kopf im Kraut gesteckt... ggf hat daher so lange still gestanden. Als der Kollege den Fisch fast erreicht hatte ist er weg geschwommen. 

 Das mit dem Angeln hatten wir mal versucht. Aber bei 4-5 Versuchen mit Wallergerät tat sich nix. Ggf gibts ja ne bessere Zeit als den Sommer/Spätsommer. 

 Das mit dem weiherleerräumenden Mythos glaube ich auch nicht so ganz - aber das Problem was hierbei ergibt, dass Beschlossen wurde jeglichen Besatz solange zu unterlassen, bis der Wels draußen ist. 

 Gerade in so Kleingewässern, muss ab und an mal besetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ich würde den Waller drin lassen. Jedes Gewässer braucht doch einen Mythos!



Du meinst sowas in der Richtung:
Lüdelsener See: AUFRUF ZUR WALLERJAGD - Jetzt auch mit Boot


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332709


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hehe... ja so ein Dackel und dann ab dafür  *Nur Spaß*....

 Bevor hier noch mehr Kritik kommt- kleine Gewässer sind meist heikel. Das wissen wir auch. 
 Der Weiher war mal ein betoniertes, wannenförmiges Wasserrückhaltebecken eines Bachlaufes. Seit den 80ern wurde das vom Verein per Hand re-naturiert. Beton raus, Schilfzonen usw. angelegt. Bäume gepflanzt uvm. Seit letztem Jahr haben wir wieder die rote und gelbe Teichrose angesiedelt. Umgetürzte Bäume lassen wir größtenteils drinnen. Sind also auif einem guten Weg, die Badewanne Stück für Stück wieder wie einen natürlichen Weiher aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> also es ist def. ein Waller. Der Kollege im Boot hat sich da langsam hin treiben lassen bzw. ist ganz vorsichtig hin gerudert. Der Fisch hatte mit dem Kopf im Kraut gesteckt... ggf hat daher so lange still gestanden. Als der Kollege den Fisch fast erreicht hatte ist er weg geschwommen.
> 
> ...


 
 Zeit - Frühjahr , dann muss der fressen
 Beangeln:- gucken, wo der jagt und dort angelt 1 mit LK
 und Helfer

Verwertungsmöglichkeiten klären.

 Gruß A.
 Ich sehe allerdings durchaus, dass es nachträglich auch dazu zu Diskussionen kommen wird


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wie der Wels da rein kam. Es gibt Gerüchte - besonders nach einem Abend mit viel Gestensaft - dass 1-2 ExMitglieder sich einen Spaß gemacht hätten und vor paar Jahren einen Wels aus dem Main eingesetzt haben. (Aber Beweise gibts da aber keine, sodass man jmd verknacken kann).


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



> Das mit dem weiherleerräumenden Mythos glaube ich auch nicht so ganz - aber das Problem was hierbei ergibt, dass Beschlossen wurde jeglichen Besatz solange zu unterlassen, bis der Wels draußen ist.
> 
> Gerade in so Kleingewässern, muss ab und an mal besetzt werden.



Ja, das kann man so machen. 
Mal meine Erfahrung dazu aus der Praxis.

Meine Kollegen und ich haben einen 1,5ha Teich zu einem Wallergewässer gemacht. Die dominierende Raubfischart da drin war und ist der Wels. Wir haben dort auch immer wieder Welse nachbesetzt. 

Wir haben darauf geachtet, dass immer mehr als 50 Waller im Teich waren. 
Besetzt haben wir in kleinen Größen bis so ca. 50cm. 
Der größte Wels der dann jemals gefangen wurde war 1,65m. Der Schnitt liegt so bei 80cm. 

Nachdem wir das ca. 5 Jahre betrieben hatten, haben wir den Teich mal abgefischt,  neben ca. 80 Wallern bis ca. 1,40m war gut 1 Tonne Weißfische (Giebel und Brassen) in dem Teich. 

Wenn man da dann eine Besatzsperre erlässt weil 1 Wels im Teich schwimmt.. nunja - da muss ich schon etwas schmunzeln.


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Also wie man hier einen Wels NICHT sehen kann ist mir unbegreiflich.

Um zu deiner Frage zu kommen, ich schätze das Tier auf 1,50+
 und würde ebenfalls vorschlagen ihn (im Frühjahr) zu beangeln.

Eine Rute mit Köfi und daneben den Blinker ausgiebig klatschen lassen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nachdem wir das ca. 5 Jahre betrieben hatten, haben wir den Teich mal abgefischt,  neben ca. 80 Wallern bis ca. 1,40m war gut 1 Tonne Weißfische (Giebel und Brassen) in dem Teich.
> 
> Wenn man da dann eine Besatzsperre erlässt weil 1 Wels im Teich schwimmt.. nunja - da muss ich schon etwas schmunzeln.


Das sehen ja eh nur bestimmte Gruppen so, dass Waller Teiche leerfressen, Dackel und Vögel..

Aber wenn Du im Verein solche Stimmen hast, gehts ja nicht um Fakten (oder gar praktische Erfahrung), sondern eben auch um "Vereinshygiene" (>> weniger Stress für Vorstand):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja wurscht, ob der "schuld" an irgendwas ist (in dem Fall)..
> 
> Sie wollen ihn halt raushaben..
> 
> ...


----------



## suzuki88 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

hallo
 der eine wels ist bestimmt nicht schuld ,da  Frist jeder hecht mehr. Da sind bestimmt Kormorane und Fischreiher mit im spiel .Ich würde es mit einem großen Tauwurmbündel oder Calamaris probieren ,und ohne Werbung zu machen mit einem jörg rattle spoon blinker neben dem angebotenen Tauwürmern.


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

So lange dieser "amtlich erkannte Täter" nicht rausgefangen ist, wie auch immer, werden die Vereinler eh keine Ruhe geben. Danach einen neuen Schuldigen suchen, weil damit das Problem auch nicht behoben wurde...


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ Andal

 gut möglich. Erstes Ziel ist aber den Kammeraden da raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Andal schrieb:


> So lange dieser "amtlich erkannte Täter" nicht rausgefangen ist, wie auch immer, werden die Vereinler eh keine Ruhe geben. Danach einen neuen Schuldigen suchen, weil damit das Problem auch nicht behoben wurde...


eben, sag ich ja - Vereinshygiene ;-)))


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Und wenn er nicht beissen mag, sind Sprengstoff, Starkstrom und Rotenon auch noch offene Alternativen. Auch geeignet zur ultimativen Vereinshygiene! :m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

hehehe, genau ;-))


----------



## iXware (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

ich denke mal dem wurde bisher nicht der richtige Köder angeboten... man osllte es mal mit Ente, Kormoran oder mit nem kleinen Hund probieren...

und jetzt ganz schnell weg hier :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Dackel wurde ja schon genannt ;-))


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ob ein Lebender Tierrechtler an der Abreismontage auch gehen würde? (Aber so ein Waller hat bestimmt auch ne Tolleranzgrenze was Nahrung angeht).


----------



## andreas999 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ist eindeutig ein Wels. 
Da ich sehe das ihr mit dem Boot drauf könnt würde ich es erst mal mit dem Wallerholz versuchen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

In so nem kleinen Teich mit nem Hektar und dazu ja nicht tief..?

Ob da wirklich Wallerholz was bringt?

Vielleicht sogar eher scheucht...


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Warum geht komplettes Ablassen/Abfischen nicht? 
Man könnte die Fische (abgesehen vom Monster) zwischenlagern und nach Aufstauen wieder zurücksetzen.

Das ließe dann zumindest am wenigsten Spekulationsspielraum für weitere Bestien...


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Weiher ist wie ne Badewanne. Am Rand sind es gleich 1,80-2m. Geht dann zur Mitte hin auf 2,80-3m hin. Tiefste Stellen in der Mitte ca, 3,5-4,50m.

 Ganz so Flach ist er also nicht - aber eben auch kein tiefes Baggerloch.


----------



## andreas999 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ich würde behaupten der kommt direkt weil er es nicht kennt.
Dann noch ein schönes Wurmbündel anbieten dann kann es ganz schnell gehen und der Waller ist draußen.
Edit: die Tiefe reicht


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



smithie schrieb:


> Warum geht komplettes Ablassen/Abfischen nicht?
> Man könnte die Fische (abgesehen vom Monster) zwischenlagern und nach Aufstauen wieder zurücksetzen.
> 
> Das ließe dann zumindest am wenigsten Spekulationsspielraum für weitere Bestien...



Ist ein riesen Akt. Braucht Genehmigungen wegem dem Wasser (das muss ja wohin). Dann muss jmd das Ding leer pumpen (THW) ?! Der Weiher hat nen Zufluss, braucht aber je nach Stand vom einlaufenden Bach eher Wochen bis der wieder voll ist. Dann die Sache mit der Manpower.... wer soll das machen. Mit 5-7 Mann kommst du da nicht weit.


----------



## Naish82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn sich bei euch im Verein niemand mit Welsen richtig auskennt bzw nicht über Gerät und ggf Motivation verfügt, holt euch doch "Hilfe" von Erfahrenen Welsanglern, die das Ding vllt "geziel" bejagen wollen/können. 
Vllt gibt es ja lokal Welsangler die Bock darauf hätten so´n Brocken zu drillen gegen z.b. ne kostenlose temporäre Gastkarte oder so...


----------



## Maverick60 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo also das ist ein Waller und nein sie hauen so schnell nicht ab, selber schon erlebt das ich bis auf 1 m an einem ran gekommen bin mit einem ruder Boot.
Ich würde auch im Frühjahr mal Klopfen er wirs es nicht kennen und wird reagieren.
Echolot wäre dabei aner sinnvoll.
Wo befindet sich das Gewässer denn?
Würde mich anbieten dort mal geziehlt anzusitzen auf den kleinen!
Gerne weiteren kontakt über PN..


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Vielleicht mal bis zum Fang, das auslegen einer Rute auf Wels zur Bedingung machen und den Fänger ehren.

 Aber ein Problem bliebe, denn wie vermeidet man in Zukunft die Wiederholung?
 Ich denke einer von Euch, wird den und vielleicht auch mehr besetzt haben.


----------



## nostradamus (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

hi,
einfach leben lassen! Das tier frisst nicht den teich leer!


----------



## feko (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> einfach leben lassen! Das tier frisst nicht den teich leer!



ist schon amüsant. ...Wir haben momentan wie jedes Jahr 70 kormorane auf 3, 5 ha.


----------



## junglist1 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht beissen mag, sind Sprengstoff, Starkstrom und Rotenon auch noch offene Alternativen. Auch geeignet zur ultimativen Vereinshygiene! :m:m



Stimmt ist ja bald Sylvester ;-)
Standplatz ausfindig machen und einen großen Polenböller ala Cobra6 oder Viper an einem Stein runterschicken.
Gibt bestimmt ein wenig Kolleteralschaden aber viele Weißfische sollen ja eh nicht mehr drinn sein. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



junglist1 schrieb:


> aber viele Weißfische sollen ja eh nicht mehr drinn sein. :q


hmmm - bloss weil die keine fangen???

Guck mal unten, Praxiserfahrung


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, das kann man so machen.
> Mal meine Erfahrung dazu aus der Praxis.
> 
> Meine Kollegen und ich haben einen 1,5ha Teich zu einem Wallergewässer gemacht. Die dominierende Raubfischart da drin war und ist der Wels. Wir haben dort auch immer wieder Welse nachbesetzt.
> ...


----------



## nostradamus (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



feko schrieb:


> ist schon amüsant. ...Wir haben momentan wie jedes Jahr 70 kormorane auf 3, 5 ha.




#6

Vergleicht mal den Futterquotienten eines Hechtes und ein Wallers und ihr werdet erstaunliches feststellen! :m

Es gibt mittlerweile genug beispiele von gewässern, die sich trotz/wegen des Wallers sehr gut entwickelt haben. #h

Ansonsten sollte man mal normale überlegungen anstellen bzgl. der Anzahl der Waller. Was macht ihr, wenn ihr ein m und w im teich habt ..... .|bigeyes


----------



## Predator93 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Sieht sehr stark nach einem Waller aus. 1.20-1.50 würde ich tippen. Einfach jemanden holen der Ahnung vom welsangeln hat und sauber drauf fischen. 2 - 4 Ruten abspannen oder auf Grund spannen und dann sollte sich euer Problem mit Sicherheit lösen


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Vergleicht mal den Futterquotienten eines Hechtes und ein Wallers und ihr werdet erstaunliches feststellen! :m
> 
> ...


 
 Dann hoffen wir, dass einer der beiden nur gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe mag :vik:


----------



## Fares (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann doch mit Boot anpirschen und Harpune oder Bogen ...
> :g:g:g:g:g




Oha... 
Das ist (mal wieder) bitter...


----------



## Gast (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Einfach mal die Blödzeitung anrufen, denen was von einem Monsterfisch  erzählen, verschwundenen Hunden, besser noch von kleinen Kindern die vermisst werden.
Nach 1 Woche  dann Tageskarten für euren Weiher verkaufen.
Man wird euch die Bude einrennen, bringt gutes Weihnachtsgeld für neuen Besatz. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Fares schrieb:


> Oha...
> Das ist (mal wieder) bitter...



???
Ist ne Hegemaßnahme, wieso soll das bitter sein, wenns augenscheinlich mit Netz, ablassen etc. nicht geht, man den aber mehrmals beim sonnen gesehen hat?

Da darfste bei uns selbst lebenden Köfi nehmen..


----------



## junglist1 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm - bloss weil die keine fangen???
> 
> Guck mal unten, Praxiserfahrung



War eher ironisch gemeint ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



junglist1 schrieb:


> War eher ironisch gemeint ;-)



:m:m:m


----------



## -TiTo- (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ich würde mich bei einem Vereinstreffen hinsetzten und sagen "ach den hab ich schon gefangen, hab ich aber zurückgesetzt"


----------



## Tommes63 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Blödzeitung anrufen, denen was von einem Monsterfisch  erzählen, verschwundenen Hunden, besser noch von kleinen Kindern die vermisst werden.
> Nach 1 Woche  dann Tageskarten für euren Weiher verkaufen.
> Man wird euch die Bude einrennen, bringt gutes Weihnachtsgeld für neuen Besatz. :q


Für mich bisher die beste aller Ideen:vik:





angler1996 schrieb:


> Verwertungsmöglichkeiten klären.


Hier würde ich mich gern als Verwertungsmöglichkeit  anbieten

Tut mir leid, aber was sinnvolleres hab ich grad nicht parat, bin halt nicht so der Welsspinner.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Die sind doch neugierig wie sonst was! 

Elektroanschluß vorhanden? Immerhin läuft da offenbar ein "Springbrunnen" 
Dann ne Gartenwasserpumpe an anderer Stelle rein und nen paar Meter entfernt das Wasser à la Männeken-Pis reinplätschern lassen! Diese neue Attraktion zieht ihn magisch an! Da dann nen typischen Wallerköder platzieren! Die Stelle kann man sich "Drill-sicher" aussuchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

auch geile Idee....l.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Moin Zusammen,

 ein paar gute Ansätze sind dabei. Aber sieht stark nach aus, dass man den Kollegen wohl gezielt geangeln muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn nicht illegale Mittel verwendet werden sollen, wird das mit Angeln der beste Versuch..


----------



## smithie (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ihr könntet versuchen einen ähnlich großen Fisch wo anders zu fangen (derjenige war mutmaßlich aus dem Main?!) und ihn als "den" Waller deklarieren.
Damit wäre dem Mitgliedswunsch genüge getan und man kann sich wieder auf sinnvollere Aufgaben konzentrieren.

Sollte dann der echte tatsächlich wieder auftauchen, kann man sich auf die erneute Diskussion anders vorbereiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



smithie schrieb:


> Ihr könntet versuchen einen ähnlich großen Fisch wo anders zu fangen (derjenige war mutmaßlich aus dem Main?!) und ihn als "den" Waller deklarieren.
> Damit wäre dem Mitgliedswunsch genüge getan und man kann sich wieder auf sinnvollere Aufgaben konzentrieren.
> 
> Sollte dann der echte tatsächlich wieder auftauchen, kann man sich auf die erneute Diskussion anders vorbereiten.



Wo ist da die Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo Zusammen,

 ist ja schön dass hier schon viel Zusammen kam. Aber unter uns - ich bin nicht der Bewirtschafter - unser Vorstand möchte den Apparat umbeding aus dem kleinen Weiher raus haben. Warum, weshalb, wieso ist zweitrangig. Auch die Mehrheit der Mitglieder haben sich gegen den Kollegen geäußert. Abnehmer gäbe es übrigens genug.... als wir vor mehr als 10Jahren den Weiher schon mal angelassen hatten, sind uns Vereine usw. bzgl. der großen Karpfen, Amure und Marmorkarpfen fast die Bude eingerannt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> als wir vor mehr als 10Jahren den Weiher schon mal angelassen hatten, sind uns Vereine usw. bzgl. der großen Karpfen, Amure und Marmorkarpfen fast die Bude eingerannt.....


Attraktionsbesatz


----------



## Fr33 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

In der weiteren Nachbarschaft ist ein Verein der viele Karpfenangler hat... die wären innerhalb von 30min da gewesen und wollten nur die größten Karpfen haben. Glaube die wollten da ihren "Jurassic Lake" in Sachen Karpfen aufziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

cool ;-))))


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Unter dem Motto: 
Die Sensation für Angler - kostenloses Angeln auf einen 1,8 m Waller" im Anglerboard ein neuen Thread eröffnen. Der Angler der ihn fängt, bekommt als Geschenk ein Fass Bier,  dann kommen die Profis und graben förmlich den Teich um. Wenn dann noch erwähnt wird, Getränke wie Bier und Wasser werden gestellt zur Anglerzeit, dann ist am Weiher Schützenfest!
Ist zwar keine Garantie, kann aber ganz lustig werden und es ist lehrreich.

Profis, die den Elektro-Fischerschein und Erfahrung haben - machen das in wenigen Std. dann ist er im Netz - kostet zwar Geld und ich glaube es muss eine Genehmigung beantragt werden (Bestandserfassung)  


Kein Geld kostet, den Fisch einfach im Teich lassen und sich freuen, wenn er nach einer gewissen Zeit am Haken hängt.

Dem Vorstand sagen, selbst angeln gehen, wenn sie den "Jungen" unbedingt aus dem Wasser haben wollen, sich Literatur anschaffen, wie fängt man Fische, dann gutes Material kaufen und täglich Angeln gehen - dann funktioniert das schon.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hmmm ob bei der Wassertiefe ein effektives E-Fischen klappt weiss ich nicht, denke aber nicht...


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wir haben das in unserem Baggersee auch schon mal versucht und eine Bestandserfassung gemacht. Größere Welse kamen nicht zum Vorschein. Der Geräteführer hat uns damals erklärt, dass die nur bei einer erheblich größeren "Stromdosis" zum Vorschein kommen, aber Zander und Weißfischen dann über den Jordan gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie beim Boxen:
Auch da gibts unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen und man lässt nicht Fliegen- gegen Schwergewichtler antreten....


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Moin,

Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall.

Je länger der Fisch ist, umso größer ist die Potentialdifferenz im elektrischen Feld, die er mit seinem Körper überbrückt.

Das heißt, je länger der Fisch, umso höher der Strom, der durch seinen Körper fließt.

Fische mit robusten Schuppen können diesen Effekt durch einen höheren Übergangswiderstand abmildern, aber dies ist beim Wels ja nicht der Fall.

Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen könnte ist, das der Wels das elektrische Feld schon wahrnimmt, bevor der E-Fischer in Reichweite ist und sich verkrümelt.

Betätigt man das E-Fisch-Gerät allerdings in unmittelbarer Reichweite, müsste der Wels schlechte Karten haben. Man bräuchte aber einem zweiten Mann mit einem geeigneten Netz, die gängigen E-Fischer Kescher sind da etwas zu klein|kopfkrat.

Also ich würde den da drin lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

aaah, wieder was gelernt!!

Klasse und DANKE!!!!!!


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Dann hat uns der gute Mann damals ganz schön verarscht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

da siehste mal....


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ Marcus 7
da gebe ich Dir recht, man kann es nicht vergleichen mit einer elektr. Abfischung in einem Fließgewässer wo die Fische um die 40 cm sind.
Da der Weiher jedoch nicht groß ist und keine Tiefe hat, sage ich geht es, wobei ein zweiter Mann - wie Du erwähnst - schon dabei sein sollte ich sage sogar ein dritter, damit der Kahn auch bewegt werden kann. Nun bin ich im Besitz solch eines Scheines und kenne mich ein wenig aus  - würde es jedoch nicht machen. 

Ich finde es Super, daß hier ein Bordie um Hilfe ruft, da er jedoch wie ich gelesen habe nichts unternehmen kann, da der Vorstand bestimmt, muss er den Herren klar sagen, dass es nur vier Möglichkeiten gibt, diesen Fisch aus dem Weiher zu holen d.h.  Wasser ablassen, Netze, elektrisch oder Angeln bis er am Haken hängt. 
Wenn Sie das nicht selbst machen können, weil sie vielleicht Angst haben vor solch ein Fisch oder es in Arbeit ausartet bzw. sie keine Zeit haben, dann müssen sie sich bemühen, dass andere diese Arbeit für sie machen. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg - für Geld kommt sofort ein Fachmann ohne Geld viele Angler.


----------



## marcus7 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Marcus 7
> da gebe ich Dir recht, man kann es nicht vergleichen mit einer elektr. Abfischung in einem Fließgewässer wo die Fische um die 40 cm sind.
> Da der Weiher jedoch nicht groß ist und keine Tiefe hat, sage ich geht es, wobei ein zweiter Mann - wie Du erwähnst - schon dabei sein sollte ich sage sogar ein dritter, damit der Kahn auch bewegt werden kann. Nun bin ich im Besitz solch eines Scheines und kenne mich ein wenig aus  - würde es jedoch nicht machen.




Ich meine es wurde vom TE etwas von bis zu 4m Tiefe geschrieben.
Da würde ich definitiv nicht mit dem E-Gerät Versuche unternehmen.

Ich selbst habe einmal einen Weiher von ca. 120cm Tiefe elektrisch befischt, vom Boot mit Steuermann. Es hat zwar funktioniert, aber einige Tage später beim nächsten Abfischdurchgang (in der Zwischenzeit wurde der Wasserstand auf ca. 50-60cm abgesenkt) in der Wathose, wurde klar wie uneffektiv der vorherige Abfisch Durchgang war.

Beim zweiten Durchgang konnte eine deutlich größere Menge als zuvor abgefischt werden.

Das Problem fängt schon bei der Eintrübung an, ab einer gewissen Tiefe und Trübung erkennt der E-Fischer kaum mehr einen betäubten Fisch und kann ihn folglich auch nicht einsammeln.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke es wird aufs gezielte Beangeln raus laufen und ggf werden wir Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder ansprechen die das notwenige Gerät haben. Von uns im Verein hat keiner nennenswertes Waller-Geschirr daheim....


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Stefan Seuß anrufen. :m

#h


----------



## LAC (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ Markus
ich kenne die Probleme beim E-Fischen - jedoch geht es mit einigen Tricks. Vernünftige Gerätschaften bis hin zum Boot, drei Personen die Ahnung haben und dann läuft die Sache. 
@ F 33
Ich würde den Herren im Vorstand sagen, sie sollten sich lieber für den kapitalen Fisch im Weiher freuen und nicht noch Geld ausgeben um ihn zu fangen. Weiter wie bisher kleine Fische fangen und ab und zu mal mit ein Boot eine Pirschfahrt machen und ein Foto vom Fisch machen. 
Das ist doch dann ein Traum Weiher - und in einigen Jahren habt ihr ein Fisch im Weiher -  wie ein Baumstamm - wer hat das schon, dann entwickelt sich der Weiher zur Pilgerstätte und wird ein zweites "Loch Ness"


----------



## Sneep (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo,

Das geht mit E-Fischen schon, das Beangeln ist besser.

E-Fischen ist aber von einigen Bedingungen abhängig. Absolut unabdingbar ist das Vorhandensein von Deckungen wie z.B. Wasserpflanzen. Nur in einer Deckung komme ich in die Nähe des Fisches. Ohne Deckung weicht der  Fisch aus und ist immer in der jeweiligs anderen Ecke des Gewässers.Die Tiefe ist nicht so wichtig. Meist liegen Waller am Ufer, wo sie sich eine Art Höhle  graben.
Die Kunst beseht darin, ihn dazu zu bringen in der Höhle zu bleiben. Das geht mit bestimmten Stromstössen  vor dem Fischen ganz gut. Die Details sind  aber Betriebsgeheimnis.|supergri

Beim Waller gibt es ein weiteres Problem Die Übergabe des Fisches vom Anodenführer zum Keschermann. Macht der den Strom zu früh aus, ist der Waller weg. Ist er zu spät, ist der Keschermann vermutlich ziemlich sauer.
Bei der Jagd auf einen einzelnen Fisch ist aber auch bei guten Bedingungen die Chnce ihn zu landen <50%.

Gut das hier der Unfug mit den kleinen Fischen einmal richtig gestellt wurde. Bei einem normalen Kescherkopf, schwimmt mir die Brut durch die Maschen ohne irgend eine Reaktion.
Erst mit sehr kleinen Anoden (< 15 cm)bekomme ich Brut. 
Gefährdet sind alle langen, schlanken Arten wie Lachs und Hecht.
Die Stromstärke zu erhöhen geht nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Wenn ich einen Kescher von 2,5 m benutze und der Fisch kommt 10 m vor dem Boot hoch,hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter. 

SneeP


----------



## AndiM (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo,

 wenn ihr mir die Fahrt und Übernachtung bezahlt habt ihr den Wels draussen.
 Wenn man den gezielt mit vier Angeln bejagt (Köfis diverser Grössen, wenn mögl. lebend) ist der spätestens nach einem Tag und einer Nacht draussen. Am Besten im Frühjahr; aber Jahreszeit im Prinzip 2.rangig.

 Gruss

 Andi


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr mir die Fahrt und Übernachtung bezahlt habt ihr den Wels draussen.
> Wenn man den gezielt mit vier Angeln bejagt (Köfis diverser Grössen, wenn mögl. lebend) ist der spätestens nach einem Tag und einer Nacht draussen. Am Besten im Frühjahr; aber Jahreszeit im Prinzip 2.rangig.
> ...




ja ja, alles klar...


----------



## Naish82 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Na wenn der gute Andi dafür ne schriftliche Garantie gibt und immfalle eines Miserfolges für seine Kosten selbst aufkommt klingt dass doch gut...


----------



## greenRiver (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ich würde das Tier dort einfach leben lassen. Kein Wels schafft es einen ganzen Teich leer zu räumen - egal wie groß.

Aber das der typische Vereinspöbel und -Vorstand in seinem Denken und Handeln recht beschränkt Ist, ist ja schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Da wird aufgrund der Unfähigkeit der meisten Angler ein Übeltäter gesucht und dann mit aller Kraft bekämpft. Das dieser für die Misere nichts kann ist ab diesem Punkt dann völlig egal. Erinnert ein wenig an Hexenjagd... Ein Grund wsrum ich in diesem Leben keinen solchen Verein mehr beitreten werde ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr mir die Fahrt und Übernachtung bezahlt habt ihr den Wels draussen.
> Wenn man den gezielt mit vier Angeln bejagt (Köfis diverser Grössen, wenn mögl. lebend) ist der spätestens nach einem Tag und einer Nacht draussen. Am Besten im Frühjahr; aber Jahreszeit im Prinzip 2.rangig.
> ...



|kopfkrat|bla:#q


----------



## Gast (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr mir die Fahrt und Übernachtung bezahlt habt ihr den Wels draussen.
> Wenn man den gezielt mit vier Angeln bejagt (Köfis diverser Grössen, wenn mögl. lebend) ist der spätestens nach einem Tag und einer Nacht draussen.




Liest sich so wie früher bei den Großwildjägern die ein afrikanisches Dorf von einem angriffslustigen Löwen befreien wollten.
Von denen wurde anschließend der ein oder andere aber enthauptet weil der Löwe sich weiter Ziegen oder Kinder geholt hat |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Vielleicht hat AndiM bei der Zeitangabe etwas dick aufgetragen. Aber das was AndiM zur Angelmethode schreibt, haben andere vor ihm hier auch als beste Möglichkeit den Wels gezielt mit der Angel zu fangen benannt. 

Wenige Ruten - mit einer "perfekten" Köderpräsentation. 
Irgendwann wird die Falle zuschnappen - nur wer hat als Angler wirklich die Lust und Ausdauer sich auf einen einzigen Fisch zu konzentrieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Sollte man ne Wette draus machen (wobei lebender Köfi wie verlangt, wohl eher schwierig werden dürfte, nehm ich an) ..

:g:g:g


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wenn Mr Zufall hilft irgendwann mal mit der Angel.
Ich kenne einen  Verein da wird der Jahresbeitrag erlassen wenn man einen Waller ab 1,50 m + fängt .

Die wollen die unbedingt raus haben.
Das gestaltet sich aber etwas schwierig,die Angelei vom oder mit Boot ist untersagt.

Bilder die Taucher gemacht haben waren erstaunlich was deren Größe angeht.
2m+ ,wird m.e. ohne Boot unmöglich diese aus ihrem Unterstand zu bekommen.


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Tauben ansiedeln 
So kommt er in Reichweite.

https://youtu.be/w_AOwtuIGqo


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

und dann Gaff, oder was??
;-)))))


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Ach 
Savage Gear hat bestimmt bald Tauben im Programm ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

you made my day ;-))))


----------



## stroker (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo !

Besorgt euch ein Stellnetz wie sie auch hier an der Küste verwendet werdem.
Ihr müsst blos offt kontrolieren und den 'Beifang'' entfernen.

MfG


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ F 33
Inzwischen wurden ja reichlich Vorschläge gepostet, wenn du diese dem Vorstand übermittelst, kann sich bei diesen vielen und guten Vorschlägen ganz schnell ein Fehler einschleichen, da man  gar nicht mehr genau weis, was alles gepostet wurde und in welchem Zusammenhang es steht.

Das beste ist, du schlägst dem Vorstand vor, sie sollen Mitglied beim Anglerbord werden, dann können Sie die guten Vorschläge direkt lesen und wenn einer schreibt - mit der Angel geht es - dann können sie sofort antworten z.B. was ich gelesen habe (dein Posting) dass sie nicht die Ausrüstung haben - dann bekommen sie sofort gute Informationen, welches Equipment sie für den Fang benötigen und den günstigsten Preis.  
Das ist ein Service, der kostenlos ins Haus flattert - ein kleines Problem sehe ich jedoch - die Herren müssen sich bewegen und den PC anmachen  - denn von nichts kommt nichts. 
Damit das funktioniert würde ich sagen: es sind schon 110 gute Vorschläge gepostet worden und du willst nichts falsches berichten.

Hinterher bist du noch der Sündenbock, weil es so lange dauert und der Fisch sich inzwischen vermehrt hat.
Hier mal ein Link: damit der Vorstand sich bewegt, da ein waller ganz schön groß werden kann https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ8Js5btio4


----------



## AndiM (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Hallo,

 ich dachte mir noch fast dass so tolle zielführende Sprüche von Leuten, die nie oder höchstens ein, zwei Mal im Leben auf grosse Waller gehen, kommen, wie der:



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Liest sich so wie früher bei den Großwildjägern die ein afrikanisches Dorf von einem angriffslustigen Löwen befreien wollten.
> Von denen wurde anschließend der ein oder andere aber enthauptet weil der Löwe sich weiter Ziegen oder Kinder geholt hat |supergri



 Ganz kurz: Wenn man, wie ich und einige meiner Freunde, im Monat mindestens ein, zwei Mal auf grosse Welse geht - und da haben wir mit dem Bodensee, dem Rhein, Altrheinarmen, Baggerseen, den Jura- & Franzosenschweizseen, etc. pp. mehr als genug im Umland -, da hat man mit der  Zeit eine ziemlich gute Grosswels-Statistik.
 Bei den letzten grossen Welse aus Baggerseen (grösser & tiefer und mehr Stämme & so drin als in dem Teich hier, daher schwerer, auch wenn`s mehr Welse drinnen hatte) hatten wir immer in einem Tag und einer NAcht einen guten Biss.
 Geht ca. so: Morgens: Boot in Wasser und mit Echolot Boden von Teich eruieren. Dann die besten Plätze für die Köfi-Montagen aussuchen und am Nachmittag, nach guter Stärkung, dann die Köfis ausbringen. Vom Boot in der Mitte aus alle vier verteilen, damit am Ufer gar nix los ist; alte Welse sind echt schlau. Am Morgen ist er draussen.

 Wenn ihr den Wels ohne Dynamit, Handgranate, Harpune, Maschinengewehr, Starkstrom bzw. Gift (Zyanid ist recht gut) einigermassen stressfrei raus wollt, geht`s eigentl. nur so wie hier beschrieben.

 Wenn ihr keine eigenen Leute mit Wels-Erfahrung habt, würd ich euch anbieten, ihn rauszuholen, wie gesagt, meine Wels-Statistik ist recht gut. Allerdings zahl ich Fahrt und Hotel nicht selber, wenn ich euch eigentl. nur nen Gefallen tu.

 Gruss

 Andi


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

tu denen doch den eigentlichen gefallen auf
ERFOLGShonorar.

no risk für niemand, fun for all


----------



## Kingfish67 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Wallerholz, ist kein großer Aufwand und der Wels dort kennt es nicht. 

Das ist bis jetzt der beste Vorschlag. 

Aber eigentlich sollte man den Wels drin lassen.

Ein Kolleg und ich kommen gern vorbei Boot können wir mitbringen.

Und, haltet Euch fest: Wir können im Zelt pennen...


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ AndiM / @ Kig7

Das sind super Angebote - aber es kann sein, dass der Vorstand euch verjagt vom Gewässer, da er keine fremden Angler am Gewässer haben möchte.
Die Problematik liegt ja nicht beim Wallerfang sondern in der Verständigung - unser Themenstarter Bordie F33 muss ja immer die Vorschläge dem Vorstand unterbreiten - und dann kommt aber nichts genaues.
Es kann ja sein, dass der Vorstand nur gute Fangmethoden wissen möchte und mit welchem Gerät es geht und dann selbst den Fisch fangen. Das ist ja ein tolle Sache, da lernt man raus und wenn man dieses nicht will - da er schnellstens raus soll -  müsste man eine Liste erstellen:
zB. 
1) dürfen fremde Angler den Fisch fangen wenn Sie vom Vorstand das OK   bekommen.
2) ist das Angeln auf den Wels kostenlos oder muss das bezahlt werden.
3) Werden die Anfahrtskosten bezahlt bzw. in welcher Höhe liegen sie.
4) Wird Verpflegung und Getränke bei der Arbeitszeit gestellt oder nicht.
5) wird ein Schlafgelegenheit angeboten oder nicht.
6) Darf der Angler den Fisch behalten / ja oder nein
7) Wie lange darf der Angler angeln - bis er den Fisch gefangen hat
    einen Tag, ein Monat , ein Jahr , bis der Pachtvertrag ausläuft *lach

8) oder will der Vorstand nur gute Informationen von den Mitgliedern vom Anglerboard bekommen - wie und mit welchen Gerätschaften man ihn fängt und dann gezielt selbst auf den Waller gehen (wenn als Antwort ja, gegeben wird bitte Frage 9 auch mit ja beantworten)

9) Mitglied beim Anglerboard werden und die Gedanken in Worte fassen und ein genaue Frage stellen.

Dann werden einige Mitglieder die Ahnung haben etwas posten.


----------



## elranchero (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Mal Ross und Reiter nennen...also Name vom Verein, und direkten Kontakt zum Vorstand herstellen...ob die Maßnahme gewünscht ist 

Offen und ehrlich ist immer am besten [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



AndiM schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine eigenen Leute mit Wels-Erfahrung habt, würd ich euch anbieten, ihn rauszuholen, wie gesagt, meine Wels-Statistik ist recht gut. Allerdings zahl ich Fahrt und Hotel nicht selber, wenn ich euch eigentl. nur nen Gefallen tu.
> Gruss
> Andi


Ja, die deutschen Angler in dem Verein sind sicher alle strohdoof und müssen sich extra einen Angler aus der Schweiz einfliegen lassen um aus ihrem Tümpel den Wels raus zu fischen 
Sie selber kennen ihr eigenes Gewässer sicher nicht und müssen sich von einem Fremden zeigen lassen wo der Wels steht und wie man ihn fängt.


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ elranchero
so sehe ich das auch !
Es kann aber sein, dass die Mitglieder vom Vorstand kein PC haben, dann treten Probleme auf, d.h. gute Informationen zu bekommen. Die kommen ja nicht durchs Oberlicht vom Fenster geflogen, da muss man sich für bewegen.

Wenn das der Vorstand hier liest - sollte er sich bewegen in den nächsten Tagen  - dann verliert er die Lust am Angeln. Das muss er aber nicht, da er ja von uns freundlich aufgenommen wird. 
Man könnte sogar eine Busreise mit Bordies zum Teich organisieren - da sie ja alle helfen wollen.  Es wäre schön, wenn mal ein Foto eingesetzt würde, wie der Teich aussieht - damit man sich schon mal ein Platz aussuchen kann. Vor Ort wird mit dem Vorstand dann ein lockeres Gespräch geführt - wie fängt man einen Waller, die Herren werden mit Ratschlägen überschüttet, wenn die Kehle feucht bleibt. 
Der Schriftführer, sollte diese Informationen jedoch mit ein techn. Gerät festhalten, damit nicht später ein Fehler sich einschleicht, weil die Menge an Informationen so gewaltig war, daß man die Zusammenhänge erst sortieren muss.
Dann treten Probleme auf, nicht das einer aus dem Vorstand sagt: die haben erwähnt auch ohne Haken kann man den Wels rausholen und sitz am Ufer und badet seine Schnur, weil er das mit dem techn. EL-Kram nicht verstanden hat, jedoch im Ohr noch klingelt  - ohne Haken - geht es.
Das kann alles passieren, das ist ja das Verrückte bei der Angelei, man sollte sie nicht so verkniffen sehen - es ist ein Hobby,  erst dann kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Gone Fishing (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Ich würde das Tier dort einfach leben lassen.


Sinnvoller Beitrag!



greenRiver schrieb:


> Aber das der typische Vereinspöbel und -Vorstand in seinem Denken und  Handeln recht beschränkt Ist, ist ja schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Da  wird aufgrund der Unfähigkeit der meisten Angler ein Übeltäter gesucht  und dann mit aller Kraft bekämpft.


Kenne ich auch von der Ruhr.
Würde ich dort solche Entscheidungen treffen (jeder Wels soll totgeschlagen werden) täte ich mich als äußerst dumm bezeichnen.

@ Wallertümpelverein:
Sagt doch einfach dem Nabu Vogelschutzverein Bescheid, dass der Wels ein Nilgansküken gefressen hat.
Der Verein führt dann möglicherweise Krieg gegen den Fisch.


----------



## wusel345 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Mal angenommen, der oder die Waller sind raus und der Fischbestand schrumpft immer noch. Wie gehts dann weiter? Ach ja, die Hechte müssen auch raus, falls Zander drin sind, die natürlich auch. Falls das nicht hilft, wird dann das Angeln eingeschränkt? 
Ich verstehe die ganze Hysterie um den Wels nicht. Aber, dass muss ich ja auch  nicht. 

So, und nu guten Rutsch nach 2018.


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ F33  - Gummi Getier Dompteur

Ich hoffe das Du, mit dem Beinamen als Gummi Getier Dompteur, die Fähigkeiten besitzt, die Herren vom Vorstand  - denen du mit deinen Fragen ja geholfen hast - am Haken bekommst und Ihnen diese guten Vorschläge hier im Anglerbord d.h. am PC zeigst. 
Sie sollen sie lesen, denn die Bordies haben sich Mühe gegeben und reichlich Vorschläge und Wahrheiten gepostet. 
Erst wenn sie diese gelesen haben, können Sie sich ein Bild machen und daran arbeiten - damit Ihre Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Ratschlag: Sage ihnen freundlich, dass  sie dabei jedoch die Augen öffnen sollen, denn oft winken diese Menschen ab mit den Worten - uns muss man nichts erzählen, das wissen wir selbst. Bleib einfach am Drücker und bewege sie dazu - auch wenn Sie zu dir sagen, du bist schlimm, fast wie meine Frau.


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@ F33
Wie sieht es denn aus - es ist so ruhig geworden. Hast Du die Herren inzwischen überzeugen können oder bist Du aus dem Verein geworfen worden, weil du immer mit neue Vorschläge kommst und die Herren  aus der "obersten Etage"  diese Vorschläge bzw. Unruhe nicht verkraften konnten und gehandelt haben bzw. schon auf das Datum geschaut haben, wann der Pachtvertrag abläuft. 
Das kann ich verstehen, denn wer will schon ein Bösewicht im Gewässer haben der alle Kleinfische weg frisst und dann noch ein Mitglied, welches immer mit neuen und anderen Vorschlägen kommt.
Dann wird gehandelt nach dem Motto: wir sind doch nicht bescheuert und geben dafür Geld aus.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

Moin Zusammen,

 bin noch bischen in Rücksprache mit dem Vorstand. Ich hab keinen schlechten Draht zu denen und entsprechend wurde das ganze def ur Disskussion zur JHV nxt Monat dazu genommen. Das Thema wird also angeprochen, Lösungsvorschlage dargelegt und (was mir wichtig war) auch mit den Vereinsmitgliedern aktiv besprochen.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*

@Fr33
Danke für die Info. Das hört sich doch schon mal sehr vernünftig an! #6


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie bekommen wir den Wels raus ?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> bin noch bischen in Rücksprache mit dem Vorstand. Ich hab keinen schlechten Draht zu denen und entsprechend wurde das ganze def ur Disskussion zur JHV nxt Monat dazu genommen. Das Thema wird also angeprochen, Lösungsvorschlage dargelegt und (was mir wichtig war) auch mit den Vereinsmitgliedern aktiv besprochen.



@ F33
Das hört sich ja Super an, Du solltest nur aufpassen, das es nicht aus dem Ruder läuft - denn wenn mit den Vereinsmitglieder das besprochen wird, da kommt ja viel Murks bei rum und ruck zuck baut sich was auf, einige Redner bekommen noch Schützenhilfe und dann kann ganz schnell etwas gemacht werden, was nicht zum Erfolg führen muss, da die Mitglieder ja nicht die große Ahnung haben - sonst würde der Wels ja schon an Land liegen.

Nehm den PC mit und gehe auf diesen Thread, dann kann der Vorstand und die Mitglieder es schwarz auf weis auf der Versammlung lesen, was man machen kann  bzw. berücksichtigen sollte, da ja hier einige gute Vorschläge gemacht worden sind, von Personen die auch Ahnung haben.

Wenn Du da mitreden willst - und Du hast ja schon den "Stein ins rollen gebracht" , dann mache Dir vorher von den guten Vorschlägen Kopien und verteil diese, damit die Laien was in den Händen haben. Nehm jedoch die Richtigen, denn nicht alle sind gut hier.

Nun kenne ich Mitgliederversammlungen auf allen Ebenen, den ganzen Haufen an Mitglieder den könnte man mit zwei Sätze fangen indem man einen Vorschlag macht z.B.  wir werden dort wo der Wels gesehen worden ist d.h. sich aufhält,  für unsere Mitglieder dort an Land einige Sitzgelegenheiten schaffen, damit sie bequem auf den Wels warten und angeln können, weil er ja nicht sofort an den Haken springt und auch nicht im Dreck liegen will. Wollt ihr das- dann brüllen alle Mitglieder - das ist Super das machen wir - dann kann Frauchen auch noch mitkommen.

Dann haben sie zwar kein Wels draußen, aber schöne Sitzplätze am Wasser bekommen  - so kann es ablaufen.

Wenn man die jetzt selbst bauen und aufstellen will, dann wird das schon komplizierter, denn dann sagen einige Angler leider habe ich zwei linke Hände - wenn es eine andere Arbeit gibt - bin ich dabei.  Dann muss sofort kommen, du kannst die kühlen Bierchen zapfen - super hörst du dann, das mache ich gerne. 

Und dann wird das ein lustiger Arbeitstag bzw. auch zwei oder drei - die auch Vorteile haben, die Gemeinschaft schmilzt dadurch zusammen - dieses ist ja auch wichtig.  Da werden dann Fangmethoden erläutert, wie man ihn drillen will und was man machen muss, wenn er ein Fluchtversuch macht - das gehört alles dazu und das soll auch sein- obwohl keiner von Ihnen jemals ein Wels an der Angel hatte. Das muss man ja nicht -jedoch ist solch ein Gedankentausch ganz wichtig.
Wobei der Wels immer noch seine Runden zieht und einer hat ihn gesehen im Bereich wo die Rotaugen sich aufhalten - dann wird es aber höchste Zeit das wir ihn am Haken bekommen und ein neues Treffen auf der Sitzbank wird geplant.

Ich wünsche Dir aber auch dem Verein viel Erfolg !


----------

